
General Assembly Launches Dash, A Tool For Coding Newbies - rrhoover
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/15/general-assembly-launches-dash-a-tool-for-coding-newbies/
======
yeukhon
1\. STOP INVENTING A NEW AUTHENTICATION SYSTEM FROM SCRATCH.

Damn it. I am serious: use Persona. I know at this point people'd say, well,
most people are still going to use providers like gmail. Well, it's better to
have a single identity than multiple one.

2\. Don't ask people to sign up until you have shown them your features. A
demo what it is like to use your service. Like seriously... I consider this
whole giant signup button as a crime. You are asking me to provide you my
identity and my password and my name before I even had a chance to evaluate
your product. If I don't like it that record will sit in your database.

I'd like to see a 2 minute Youtube commerical and/or a bunch of screenshot.

No. This is not how you do business.

~~~
nbashaw
Here's a youtube demo:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2tcMPCcnt8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2tcMPCcnt8)

~~~
yeukhon
then have them put it in the website. Customers shouldn't have to google that
at all. But thanks.

------
smithd98
I know HTML and CSS and tried out the product. I found it so fun I wanted to
go through all the lessons, plus I learned some new HTML 5 tricks I had
glossed over.

------
alexhawdon
Possibly easy to confuse with
[http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash). I understand this is
completely different, but both fall within the category 'programming'. I'm not
a Mac user but I'm aware of the older 'Dash'. (Incidentally, is there a
similar offering for Linux? Other than installing the offline documentation
for each lib, obviously!)

------
SHD
Nathan made a great product and worked really hard over the last few months to
make it perfect!

------
danieljeff
Learning to code gets more fun, relaxed and personal. I like it.

------
jws25
this is surprisingly addictive...wish there was more already!

------
molliemccormick
best online programming tool i've seen.

------
chaselee
This looks like a really great tool.

